# Where is the CD Slot for a 2011 Touareg



## ArjunCheema (Dec 11, 2010)

Can someone please help me? I can't find it.


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

Open your glove box, there will be a handle on the left hanging down, pull on that and your CD/DVD, SD box will magically drop down from the top of the glove box.  
To close just push it back up until it clicks in place, you can then close the glove box.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

VolksTrooper said:


> Open your glove box, there will be a handle on the left hanging down, pull on that and your CD/DVD, SD box will magically drop down from the top of the glove box.
> To close just push it back up until it clicks in place, you can then close the glove box.


 
LOL, right where the owner's manual should be I guess. Makes sense he couldn't find it.


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

spockcat said:


> LOL, right where the owner's manual should be I guess. Makes sense he couldn't find it.


 ya the owners manual sits right underneath it.


----------



## ArjunCheema (Dec 11, 2010)

*HAHA*

Sorry for wasting your time, LOL.. Kind of a weird place to keep a CD/DVD slot, wouldn't you think?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

ArjunCheema said:


> Sorry for wasting your time, LOL.. Kind of a weird place to keep a CD/DVD slot, wouldn't you think?


 We wouldn't be on the internet if we didn't want to waste our time.


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

ArjunCheema said:


> Kind of a weird place to keep a CD/DVD slot, wouldn't you think?


 one word, "Audi".


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

ArjunCheema said:


> Can someone please help me? I can't find it.


I couldn't find it either; my quick manual scan had me looking for the trunk CD-changer (must be "Executive only"). No diagrams/photos outlining the glovebox CD player access, etc. I assumed that what was in the the glove box was possibly related to the NAV or the iPod interface (it does have "tune symbol" on the yellow-plastic handle) -- but I didn't want to pull on it unless I knew for sure (since it looks more like a "safety-tab" than a integrated audio-system button).

Its amazing that a LUX does not include a CD changer (or keyless, or park-assist, etc.) :banghead:


----------



## wensteph (Jun 1, 2010)

ehd said:


> Its amazing that a LUX does not include a CD changer...


You're such a Luddite. It's a iPod world now and VW et al are pushing CDs the way of the cassette.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

wensteph said:


> You're such a Luddite. It's a iPod world now and VW et al are pushing CDs the way of the cassette.


I had a similar thought, but was not going to say anything. With Sirius and Ipod I don't think I have even used the slot in my RNS 510 in my 2010 other then to load maps to the harddrive and update the firmware on the unit. There is not even any audio disks even in my car at all.


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

wensteph said:


> You're such a Luddite. It's a iPod world now and VW et al are pushing CDs the way of the cassette.


Lol, I agree; I don't use CD's. There is a slot load CD & CD changer (and iPod interface) in my 07 v10; I have never used a CD. Have not used CD's since the original iPod. However, my daughter does (for some silly reason); I guess her music is on her iPhone and doesn't want to stick it in the glove box when driving. I've since learned that you can load-up music onto the 2011's CD/DVD internal drive (per the dealer); but it'll just be easier to use an iPod, IMO. I guess she'll just have to get over "kicking it old-school". 

However, all of my 2011 complaints vs. our prior model year TRegs have been met with the "less is more argument". I've had guys tell me I don't need a FSI v8 or v10 TDI power, don't need air-suspension, don't need a dual range tranny, don't really need keyless access & start, & park-assist on a LUX, etc., etc., -- now I don't need the CD changer (that's referenced in the manual) that I could use if I (or someone) wanted to pop-in their ad hock tunes, for whatever reason -- the "less is more" argument is getting old, quickly (and the price doesn't follow the logic) :banghead: :beer:


----------

